# Fehlerbericht vom Kompilieren posten, WIE???

## beta2dotzero

Hallo Leute,

seitdem ich lange zeit ein Ubuntu-Linux "von der Stange" benutzt habe und es eigentlich ganz toll fand, packte mich nun doch der Ehrgeiz ein individuelles Linux-System auf meinem Rechner zu installieren.

Aus Freundeskreisen hörte ich, dass Gentoo das Mittel zur Wahl sei und wenn man es geschafft hätte es zu installieren wisse man wie Linux funktioniert..

Soweit so gut  :Very Happy: 

Nun im 1. Versuch hab ich dann direkt das Ziel zu hoch gesteckt und wollte Gentoo per Knoppix-CD installieren.. 

Aber nun ja ich hab schnell festgestellt dass meine Kenntnisse doch zu gering waren, weshalb ich es dann mit der minimalen Installations-CD von Gentoo probiert habe..

Hab mich artig an das Handbuch gehalten und bin nun an der Stelle wo man den Kernel kompilieren würde..

Wenn der Kompiler nicht mit einer Fehlermeldung abbrechen würde..

Tja nun wirft mir der Kompiler  auch mindestens 2 Fehlerlogs vor die Füße und einige Fehlermeldungen dazu und obwohl ich schon stunden gegooglet und gelesen hab und dies und jenes ausprobiert habe es geht nicht weiter..

Nun sah ich dass es Foren gibt wo Leute ihren Fehlerlog gepostet haben und ich frag mich "wie machen die das"?

Das Problem liegt irgendwo beim Compiler..  Aber da es 1000de Posts mit allen möglichen Fehlerquellen gibt wäre es tatsächlich sinnvoll die .log Datei hier zu posten - nur WIE ? ^^

Vielen dank schonmal für sachdienliche Hinweise  :Smile: 

----------

## Jean-Paul

Willkommen im Forum.

 *beta2dotzero wrote:*   

> ... wenn man es geschafft hätte es zu installieren wisse man wie Linux funktioniert.. 

  Das stimmt nicht. Wenn du das Unwesentliche aus dem Handbuch weg lässt und dich auf das Wesentliche konzentrierst, passt die Installationsanweisung auf ein DIN-A4-Blatt.

Das mit dem Verstehen (Linux) kommt erst später  :Smile: 

 *beta2dotzero wrote:*   

> ...nur WIE ?

 Z.B. mit wgetpaste.

 *Quote:*   

> emerge wgetpaste
> 
> wgetpaste /pfad/zum/log/log
> 
> and post the URL you get back.

 

EDIT: Schreibfehler korrigiert.

----------

## beta2dotzero

 *Jean-Paul wrote:*   

> Willkommen im Forum.

 

Danke  :Smile: 

 *Jean-Paul wrote:*   

> 
> 
> emerge wgetpaste
> 
> wgetpaste /pfad/zum/log/log
> ...

 

DANKE nochmal  :Smile: 

Und hier wäre das Ergebnis ? Hoffe ich hab die richtige Datei erwischt  :Smile: ))

http://bpaste.net/show/186586/

----------

## Jean-Paul

Hm, und du bist sicher, dass du den Kernel compilieren wolltest ?

Ich baue meine Kernel zwar auch erst seit ca. 7 Jahren, aber eine solche Ausgabe habe ich noch nicht gesehen (beim Kernel).

Erzähle mal, wie bist du genau vorgangen.

----------

## beta2dotzero

also Festplatte mit fdisk  in sda1, sda2, sda3 aufgeteilt. sda1 bootpromt gegeben. sda1 mit ext2 formatiert sda3 mit ext4 formatiert, sda2 mit fdisk auf id 82 (Swap) gepromted, sda2 mit mkswap & swapon aktiviert.. (sda1-3 als primäre Partition erstellt; sda1 35MB, sda2 512MB, sda3 30GB)

dann hab ich : 

# mount /dev/sda3 /mnt/gentoo

# mkdir /mnt/gentoo/boot

# mount /dev/sda1 /mnt/gentoo/boot

# cd /mnt/gentoo

dann per links auf gentoo.org den mirror von der uni Leipzig ausgesucht und die amd-64-stage-3-20140217(?).tar.biz zuntergeladen und mit tar xvjpf entpackt

mit nano -w /mnt/gentoo/etc/portage/make.conf editiert mit den Optionen  USE="-march=k8 -O2 -pipe -formit-frame-pointer" ; MAKEOPTS="-j3"

mirrorselect -i -o >>  nen mirror ausgesucht (ruhruni)

mirrorselect -i -r -o >> nen sync mirror ausgesucht tu irgendwo

dann 

# mount -t proc none /mnt/gentoo/proc

# mount --rbind /sys /mnt/gentoo/sys

# mount --rbind /dev /mnt/gentoo/dev

chroot /mnt/gentoo /bin/bash naja hmm könnt ewig die Anleitung zitieren bis zu dem punkt wo ich emerge getoo-sources eingegeben hab.. 

ich bin überzeugt dass ich en fehler in der config hab ich probier mal das bpasten kann

EDIT I.: irgendwo dazwischen musste ich ne Architektur aussuchen mit eselect profile hab da amd 64 destop Gnome genommen.. vielleicht is da der fehler ?

EDIT II: http://bpaste.net/show/186603/ << meine portage/make.conf zeile 17 is unwirksam mit # weil die zeile 17 wurde mir als problemlößung mit der Suchfunktion angegeben in der FAQ.. hat aber ne neue Fehlermeldung mit gcc fehlendem atribut = ´=´ oder so ähnlich da hab ichs erstmal wieder deaktiviert

----------

## Jean-Paul

Okay, jetzt weiß ich auch, was ich bei deinem ersten Fehler-Log nicht nachvollziehen konnte.

 *Quote:*   

> CFLAGS="-march=AMD 64 X2 -O2 -pipe -formit-frame-pointer"

  Das wird gcc nicht mögen.

Ändere das in  *Quote:*   

> CFLAGS="-O2 -march=native -pipe -formit-frame-pointer"

  und dann versuche nochmals deinen Kernel zu bauen (chroot).

Über den Rest deiner make.conf können wir reden, wenn System mal bootet.

----------

## beta2dotzero

mein 1. Versuch war mit native, mein 2. Versuch mit k8 und der 3. Versuch mit dem was du grad bemängelt hast.. 

Ich hab ja net nach Hilfe gesucht weil ich jemand suche der mir alles vor kaut, sondern weil ich ebend auch schon bei der Fehlersuche keine Lösung gefunden hab  :Sad: 

Aber danke an dieser Stelle für deine Hilfe  :Smile: 

----------

## Jean-Paul

Keine Sorge, ich wäre der Letzte der irgend jemand etwas vorkaut.

Ich weiß aber, wie schwer es sein kann ein Linux zu installieren, wenn die Vorkenntnisse nicht ausreichen.

Wenn du solche Fehler bekommst, musst du etwas Essentielles übersehen haben. Der Kernel compiliert normalerweise gut durch. Kann sein, dass er nicht bootet weil etwas fehlt, aber solche Fehler die du erhalten hast, sind mir beim Kernel völlig unbekannt.

Es gebt ein paar "einfachere" Anleitungen, vielleicht schaust du sie dir mal an.

Installation http://www.gentoofreunde.org/gentoo-installation-in-kurzform/

Kernel http://www.gentoofreunde.org/eigenen-kernel-bauen/

Ausserdem steht im Gentoo-Handbuch, was unbedingt in den Kernel muss.

----------

## beta2dotzero

Lieber Jean, 

ich gebe dir recht in punkto "zu wenig wissen"..

Wenn ich mich allerdings strikt an die (schnell-) Anleitung halte, dann sollte es eigentlich klappen..

Ich kann nur zum 3. mal die Anleitung durchgehen und mich explizit mit den 1000 Befehlen, Optionen auseinandersetzen und weiter googeln  :Smile: 

Letztendlich werde ich es schaffen, einfach weil ich es schaffen will  :Smile: 

dein Tipp mit dem bpaste hat mir für zukünftige Fragen schon erheblich geholfen  :Smile: 

Danke dir nochmal für die Zeit und Mühe die du für mich investiert hast  :Smile: 

----------

## bell

Ja, das Log kam sicherlich nicht vom Kompillieren des Kernels sondern vom Bauen von irgend eines Paketes. Ich denke jedoch in der Ausgabe ist die wesentliche Zeile  *Quote:*   

> configure:2176: error: C compiler cannot create executables

 .

Dein Compiler funktioniert nicht. Ein häufiger Fehler am Anfang, denn im Stage war ein älterer und Du hast diesen aktualisiert. Der neue ist aber noch nicht aktiv. Aktiviere diesen mal:

```
gcc-config -l   #kleines L

gcc-config "Nummer Deines Compilers, die 1?"
```

----------

## Josef.95

Hm nee, "configure:2176: error: C compiler cannot create executables"

ist sehr wahrscheinlich nur ein Folgefehler der völlig falsch gesetzten CFLAGS="-march=AMD 64 X2 -O2 -pipe -formit-frame-pointer"

das kann so nicht ausgeführt werden.

 *beta2dotzero wrote:*   

> Wenn ich mich allerdings strikt an die (schnell-) Anleitung halte, dann sollte es eigentlich klappen..

  Sorry, aber als Neuling solltest du nicht irgend eine "Schnellanleitung" nutzen - solche sind eher als Leitfaden für erfahrene Admins vorgesehen.

Nutze doch besser das normale offizielle Gentoo Handbuch

----------

## beta2dotzero

@ Josef ich habe die Schnellanleitung benutzt weil ich dachte ich hätte genug Erfahrung; wie weiter oben geschrieben hab ich alternativ auch schon -march=native b.z.w. -march=k8 probiert mit dem selben Resultat..

@ Bell das nenne ich mal sachdienlichen Hinweis  :Smile:  muss das in die /portage/make.conf oder muss ich das in das Treminal eintippen ? Und wie finde ich die Nummer meines Compilers raus ? Oder meinst du das (Kernel)Profil ?

----------

## bell

Der Hinweis von Josef ist sehr berechtigt. Mir ist es gar nicht aufgefallen. Es gibt kein march "AMD 64 X2". Es gibt nur Kürzel aus einem Wort, also ohne White-Spaces. Mit Deiner Einstellung kann gcc gar nicht kompilieren. Denn 64 und X2 werden als eigene Parameter gesehen und die gibt es so nicht. Das gehört zu den Basics.

Zu meinem Hinweis. Es sind Kommandozeilen-Befehle. Der erste ist zum schauen welche da sind und der zweite zum setzen. Wie kommst Du auf make.conf oder Kernel? Davon habe ich nichts erwähnt.

Ich schließe mich Josef an. Versuche es mit dem ausführlichen Handbuch. Eine Schnell-Anleitung ist praktisch wenn Du genau weißt was jeder Befehl tut und die Anleitung ist nur da um nichts zu "vergessen". Du machst jedoch nicht den Eindruck dass Du weißt was jeder Befehl tut. Nicht böse gemeint, wir standen alle mal am Anfang.

----------

